# Bored at work so I whittled a crankbait



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Had a sharpie, a piece of pallet wood, my Leatherman Wave, drill, 5min epoxy, sand paper, lexan and some Tig wire so I made a crankbait hahaha. Came out ok considering it was about 30min of down time. Only had 4 colors of spray paint available so I rolled with it. Hopefully it actually tracks straight and has good action. Might actually catch me a few Erie walleyes. Lol


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I envy your talent!

Mike


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Gonna need step by step instructions. 10 bucks for a rapala. Christ


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Expect a pic of its first fish


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

That looks really nice for 30 minutes of work ! You've got skills !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wish i had downtime at work.. good idea, but the lip angle is off, gonna float.. IMO.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

ezbite said:


> wish i had downtime at work.. good idea, but the lip angle is off, gonna float.. IMO.


Ha. It was off and it didn't have much of a wiggle or wobble. But it did work as a topwater bait. Lol. 
Gotta get that lip size and angle right next time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Ha. It was off and it didn't have much of a wiggle or wobble. But it did work as a topwater bait. Lol.
> Gotta get that lip size and angle right next time.


Took me several tries before I got one to dive and run true, keep at it!


----------

